# Unpopular *Entertainment* Opinions



## SqueeKee (Aug 24, 2007)

I love JT &amp; Brit together. I secretly long for a Britney and Justin fairy tale reunion.






I really like Paris Hilton and think she's a smart business woman.





I think K-Fed is sexy.

A somewhat serious one: I like Nicole Richie and I think the media are giving her too much of a hard time about her illness. I don't believe they would be so hard on her if she had any other illness!

(This is meant to be a fun thread, so keep it friendly and polite in here, even if you disagree with someone!)


----------



## AngelaGM (Aug 24, 2007)

I think JT and BS should be together! I am serious!


----------



## Solimar (Aug 24, 2007)

Justin and Brit were cute &lt;3

I really want Nick and Jessica back together...seriously.


----------



## AngelaGM (Aug 24, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Solimar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Justin and Brit were cute &lt;3I really want Nick and Jessica back together...seriously.

I second that!


----------



## SqueeKee (Aug 24, 2007)

Oh me too!! &lt;3 Jess &amp; Nick!


----------



## emily_3383 (Aug 24, 2007)

I love jt and bs together.

I also like Jessica and Nick together.

I think Victoria Beckham in really cool. lol

I cant stand Mandy Moore shes too boring.

I dont see the appeal of Dita Von Tease

I also feel bad for Lindsay Lohan and BS and all the other crazy kids.


----------



## Nox (Aug 24, 2007)

I like Nicole Richie too, I like her fashion sense some of the time, and I think for the most part her body is cute when her bony sternum isn't showing.

I think Paris Hilton is not ugly at all, I find her face and makeup to be quite cute.

Sometimes I think L'il Kim looks alright even as she does try to not look like her natural born ethnicity.

I think Kim Kardashian is very beautiful, even if I don't like her clothes most of the time.

I used to be, and still am a closet fan of the old Britney Spears... I liked her most right around the time her third album came out. Imma...slaaaave.... for yoooooou!!!! Hahaha!

I think it's hot when women with my skin tone and a little darker wear really pale nude lipstick and blue mascara (not together though). I know, I need real makeup help and intervention, LOLOLOL!!!!

I own two 50 Cent albums. I sing along to it in my MP3 player and car.

I also have Kenny G on heavy rotation in my MP3 player... I know, I'm bad.


----------



## SqueeKee (Aug 24, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Nox* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I also have Kenny G on heavy rotation in my MP3 player... I know, I'm bad.


----------



## BeneBaby (Aug 24, 2007)

I've been praying Nick and Jess reconcile

I Love Uggs...even though they are ugly

I wear heels while cleaning house because it makes me feel like my legs are getting a workout.


----------



## StereoXGirl (Aug 24, 2007)

I like JT and Brit-Brit. I wish she could get back to her old self again.

I like Nick and Jessica as well.

Although I strongly dislike Paris Hilton, I agree that she definitely is a smart business woman.

I like Nicole Richie, though. I like her and Joel. I think they're cute together.


----------



## CellyCell (Aug 24, 2007)

I really dislike Brad &amp; Angelina together.

Victoria Beckham is so cool to me. Even when being a robot.

I think Rene Zellweger is extremely unattractive and like Kathy Griffin says she looks like, "a puffy coke whore".

I think Seinfeld is overrated and the most boring thing ever.

I have more but I'm so sleepy - Im drawing a blank mind now.


----------



## Solimar (Aug 24, 2007)

Brad and Angie SUCK. I hate them together.

Jennifer Garner and Ben Affleck are too adorable.

I think Vanessa Minillo is a skank.


----------



## emily_3383 (Aug 24, 2007)

I still want Brad and Gwyneth back. lol I dont care for Brad and Jen honestly.


----------



## Andi (Aug 24, 2007)

Ohh donÂ´t hate me now, I`m just being honest. Feels great to let it all out, though!

*The not so nice:*

I think Harry Potter is for kids.

I donÂ´t blame Nick for dumping Jessica, being with a woman so dumb would drive me crazy too.

Scarlett Johansson is ridiculously overrated. I fell asleep after 15min of "Lost in Translation" and I think her "old Hollywood glamour" look makes her a copycat, nothing else.

Sienna Miller and Kate Moss dress like good looking hobos.

Brad Pitt is boring. He might be goodlooking, but even Jack Black has more sex appeal.

*Now on to some nice comments:*

I love David Hasselhoff, even his chest hair.

Mischa Barton is pretty damn sexy in my eyes. All of my friends think she looks like a boring anorexic 13year old, but I strongly disagree.

I think Bill Clinton is kinda sexy. *goes to hide in shame*


----------



## Sonia_K (Aug 24, 2007)

I can't stand Kristen Dunst - hated her in all the Spider Man movies

I think Carmen Diaz is unattractive and has no class

I always thought Courtney Cox is much prettier than Jennifer Aniston


----------



## SqueeKee (Aug 24, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Sonia_K* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I can't stand Kristen Dunst - hated her in all the Spider Man movies
I think Carmen Diaz is unattractive and has no class

Oh I so agree with both of these, and Andi's comment about SJ.
I also think Oprah is unnecessarily mean and/or rude to her guests sometimes.


----------



## Saje (Aug 24, 2007)

I think Jeniffer Aniston is so overrated and is seen too much as a victim when her and Brad Pitt had issues before his "infidelity"

Paris Hilton and Nicole Richie really know what they are doing and they are amazing because of it.

The Disney Channel is not just for kids!

More overrated people:

Jessica Alba, Tom Cruise, Nelly Furtado (the girl only knows how to dance one way!)

Tom Cruise and John Travolta thinks the grass is greener on the other side.


----------



## SqueeKee (Aug 24, 2007)

Oh Saje, I HATE Jessica Alba! She is beyond overrated, imo! I also dislike Kate Beckinsale with a passion!

I used to like Nelly Furtado before she became a wh*re. Her music is so different that what it used to be . . . how does a person go from I'm Like a Bird to Promiscuous Girl? Wtf?


----------



## emily_3383 (Aug 25, 2007)

I used to not like Kirsten Dunst and Jessica Biel but i do now. lol Not a fan of Anne Hathaway and i dont even know why.


----------



## Saje (Aug 25, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Kee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I used to like Nelly Furtado before she became a wh*re. Her music is so different that what it used to be . . . how does a person go from I'm Like a Bird to Promiscuous Girl? Wtf?

Hahaha! I ask myself the same question too! 
She said that "that wasnt her and this is her now" - oh please... this is her wanting to be mainstream and popular!


----------



## luxotika (Aug 25, 2007)

Oh OOOOOH! My turn:

1. I liked Alanis Morrisette better when she was singing all angry songs. Do you remember, "And were you thinking of me when you fu**ed her."

2. I can't stand the girl in the Yoplait commercial with the purple dress taking about the bouquet. Her voice is so annoying.

3. Britney Spears and Justin Timberlake should get back together!

4. Rebecca Roijmin (or however you spell it) makes one hot man turned woman on Ugly Betty

5. I think Vanilla Ice was a good rapper, but America wasn't ready for him.

6. I used to think Corey Haim was hot, but he is the prime example of why you shouldn't do drugs.

7. Angelina would be so much more attractive with about 40 more pounds on her.

8. I think David Hasselhoff is hot also!

That is all I have for now.


----------



## La_Mari (Aug 25, 2007)

OMG, I HATE that yogurt girl too. I want to choke her til she gets the point lol.

I also do not understand Scarlette Johansens appeal, her face is annoying and I do not like when she smiles cause it only shows like 4 of her teeth.

I like Victoria Beckham too, she's funny.


----------



## Saje (Aug 25, 2007)

Natalie Portman RULES!


----------



## Savvy_lover (Aug 25, 2007)

I to hope JT n BS come back together ! justin wrote a song for britney but she didnt show up at the studio what a waste i so want them to be together. justin said if they had been older when they met they might have kids now too!

but the truth is now that britney has kids already justin isnt going to be with her no more


----------



## MindySue (Aug 25, 2007)

I love sanjaya


----------



## bella1342 (Aug 25, 2007)

Originally Posted by *BeneBaby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I've been praying Nick and Jess reconcile Me too...All the time. I loved them together.


----------



## CellyCell (Aug 25, 2007)

Originally Posted by *MindySue* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I love sanjaya



That was like, so heartbreaking to read. I literally said outloud, "oh my fu*king god". HAHA!




I got more:

Disney's High School Musical has to be the shittiest thing ever.

Avril Lavigne is NOT sexy.

Eva Longoria has the oddest looking body I've ever seen.

Dreamgirls/Monster Ball - overrated movies that won oscars.

Jimmy Fallon is not funny.

LOST = WTF?!

Why is Ryan Seacrest still anywhere?

Beyonce... need I say more...


----------



## Lia (Aug 25, 2007)

Originally Posted by *CellyCell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I think Seinfeld is overrated and the most boring thing ever.
Avril Lavigne is NOT sexy.

Jimmy Fallon is not funny.

LOST = WTF?!

I totally agree!

Originally Posted by *luxotika* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Oh OOOOOH! My turn:
1. I liked Alanis Morrisette better when she was singing all angry songs. Do you remember, "And were you thinking of me when you fu**ed her."

.

Me too! I hate her peaceful songs, they're BORING!


----------



## StereoXGirl (Aug 25, 2007)

I LOOOOOOOVVVEEE LOST!!! lol. Can't wait until February!


----------



## babyangel (Aug 25, 2007)

I really would have liked to see Britney and Justin perform for the MTV Awards. Would have been fun.

*Babyangel *


----------



## MindySue (Aug 26, 2007)

lol celly. i think avril is fugly no matter what they do to her.


----------



## Karren (Aug 27, 2007)

Well... Reality show's have nothing to do with reality and are so dumb!!! What happened to a good sit-com... or a comedy period!!.. I like to be entertained.... I don't want to watch people competing to pretend to stay alive, loose weight, be the worst room-mate......

Who Want's To Be A ____________, what ever is being way over done!!!! Millionare, dancer, rockstar, actor, hair stylest..... Garbage Collecter??? Where will it stop!!! Who Wants To Be A Crossdressers?? Love to be a judge on that show!!!.. hehe

Karren


----------



## Jobunny (Sep 11, 2007)

1) Lol I love 'reality' tv - I watch all the American ones we get here - all the bachelor's etc, and I have conversations (OUT LOUD) to myself about who's going to win hahaha that made me sound really crazy.

2) I really want Britney to pick herself up and do well. But it's prob not going to happen.

3) Jessica Alba annoys me especially after that "I don't think of myself as Latina" (or words to that effect) thing she said. WTF?

4) I want Jess and Nick to get back together too!

5) I think it's really funny how K-Fed came out of everything looking like the sane, good parent! Who saw that coming??


----------



## SqueeKee (Sep 11, 2007)

I love Brit more than ever now. I feel so bad for her, I hope she has another, better comeback soon!


----------



## lglala84 (Sep 12, 2007)

I think Paris got cut off her grandfather's will. So I don't think she is that smart

Jessica Alba is def. overrated


----------



## reesesilverstar (Sep 12, 2007)

Originally Posted by *CellyCell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif That was like, so heartbreaking to read. I literally said outloud, "oh my fu*king god". HAHA!




I got more:

Disney's High School Musical has to be the shittiest thing ever.

Avril Lavigne is NOT sexy.

Eva Longoria has the oddest looking body I've ever seen.

Dreamgirls/Monster Ball - overrated movies that won oscars.

Jimmy Fallon is not funny.

LOST = WTF?!

Why is Ryan Seacrest still anywhere?

Beyonce... need I say more...

OMG!!!
Append to that one name:

RIHANNA!!!

WHY WHY WHY is she popular on the charts? SHE CANNOT SING! MY BATHROOM VOICE IS MORE MELODIOUS!!!

Boo Britney Spears!!! Boo...

She's Rihanna in a couple yrs!

*Runs to hide for cover*


----------



## Aprill (Sep 12, 2007)

Friends was an overrate TV show, IMO

Beyonce and Rhianna make me gag

I think they should bring fear factor back (lol)


----------



## bCreative (Sep 12, 2007)

I really don't like Oprah

I really cannot stand Beyonce!! I just don't get the obsession, she look like a regular chick with a regular ass! Nothing special!!

I pray that Jenny Jones and Ricki Lake will return

I think Michael Jackson is the hottest thing on this earth


----------



## mariascreek (Apr 27, 2008)

me and my sister agree that eva longoria is so boring lame and thinks she's hot when she dresses like an old lady.

mandy moore makes me fall asleep she is so boring!

lately after many years of hating i have started to like Pink and i think she's cool

i love sienna miller!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mac-whore (Apr 27, 2008)

- alicia keys' voice annoys the crap out of me. sounds like she's struggling/straining to hit notes all the time.. not to mention her speaking voice.

- torri spelling is hideous, imo. classic case of someone thrown into the industry because they have famous family. dosen't necessarily mean they belong in the spotlight, seriously.

- brad pitt and tom cruise are not attractive to me.. neither is jennifer aniston.

- angelina jolie's body is not appealing in the least.

- i think denise richards is gorgeous but, she's seems to have the trailor trash gene.

- i'm a HUGE beyonce fan but, she CAN NOT dance to save her life.

- i think ashlee simpson is a disgrace. pre-nose job she was all grungy '' i don't wanna b like my sister! '' esque.. now she's as cutesy and girly as ever.. plus, i don't think she has an ounce of talent.

- i love kimora lee simmons. most people think she's a *****, i think she's hilarious.

- melanie of the pussycat dolls can sing WAY better than nicole.. but, nicole gets the spotlight for obvious reasons.

- rhianna's new cut is not cute at all. she looked way better with long hair.

and that is all for now lol


----------



## magneticheart (Apr 27, 2008)

Omg some of these are so good lol

I could go on all day with some of mine haha!

I totally want JT and Cameron back together.

I don't find Angelina Jolie attractive in the slightest and think that Brad was way better with Jen.

Renee Zellweger looks like an alien to me. &amp; she confuses me 'cos I never know if she's English or American. (I know she's american but I always get confused 'cos of her accent in some films)

I don't understand the whole deal with Avril Lavigne. I don't see what's so special.

I've never seen High School Musical and I really don't want to lol

I really want Britney and Amy Winehouse to prove people wrong and get their lives back on track.

It really bugs me when Madonna puts on that false English accent. I love Madonna but seriously; who does she think she's fooling?!


----------



## CellyCell (Apr 28, 2008)

Renee Zellweger is a demon-troll. That, I am sure of.


----------

